# NGD: You know what this is. (56k=OMGWTFBBQROTFLLMMFAO)



## Rick (Feb 20, 2009)

UPS came by. Interesting. 






Obligatory box opener shot.






It even has my name on it. It was a gift. 






1...






2...






3...






Another box? 






Crap.






1...






2...






3...






Ooooh. A case!






1...






2...






3...






What have we here? 






Let's take this off. 






Now, we're getting somewhere. 






That looks familiar. 






That looks good. 






Nice. 






And there it is. 






Backside shot. 






Very nice neck. 






It's reverse! 






I approve.






Shot in case. Very nice case, by the way.






Shot on bed.

It's a great guitar, I couldn't ask for anything more. The Ibanez will be retired,
the Tremol-No is being put in the Agile and the volume knob is being switched as well. I'm now an Agile man.

/post.


----------



## drjenkins (Feb 20, 2009)

That's sick man, congrats!


----------



## addictus (Feb 20, 2009)

holy sex 

best agile ive seen...

eva


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations. I bet that neck feels slick as a slick thing - especially with that finish...


----------



## sworth9411 (Feb 20, 2009)

that is awesome.....absolutley the best Agile I've seen. this is sparking my interest in ordering one exactly like it (almost).....


----------



## jacoby66 (Feb 20, 2009)

That looks so awesome!!!!! I want that guitar.

btw Rick, what is your avatar from?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 20, 2009)

Agiles don't normally do it for me visually, but that one is a beaty.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 20, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Agiles don't normally do it for me visually, but that one is a beaty.


 
This.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Feb 20, 2009)

27" scale? I hope they screw you and make that a full time model , I like it better than the stock Interceptors.


----------



## led-ua (Feb 20, 2009)

As metal as fuck (c) Karl Sanders
Really, this Agile is one of the most beautiful metal machine I've ever seen. Absolutely brutal axe.
I'm looking forward to hear the sound clips of this beast!


----------



## ballr4lyf (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## liamh (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh..
My..
God..
That is the nicest agile i've ever seen..


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice, that is one clean looking Agile!

Flat black is always yummy!


----------



## cddragon (Feb 20, 2009)

Yummy! Great looking guitar  big congrats


----------



## whosdealin (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow I have to agree with everyone and say that is the nicest looking agile I have seen...Custom I guess ? How much did that set you back if you dont mind me askin ?


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats, VP. You've done the cause very well with this purchase.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 20, 2009)

That thing is fucking amazing


----------



## Lakeflower (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice! Congrats! Reverse headstock ftw.


----------



## loktide (Feb 20, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Ruins (Feb 20, 2009)

that's absolutely sexual!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 20, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## liamh (Feb 20, 2009)

*cough* gotm *cough*


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 20, 2009)

*aaaaa chooooo* gotm *aaaa choooo*


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool man - get a tremolno for that and you are ready for metal.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome looking guitar!!  Congrats!!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 20, 2009)

god. that is the best looking guitar i have ever seen. that's a strong claim but thats just gorgeous


----------



## eegor (Feb 20, 2009)

Shit, that beats the hell out of the Ibby 7-strings. That matte black finish looks TASTY on the Interceptor shape. Congrats, man, I envy you.


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 20, 2009)

that, sir, is purdy, and flat black is always a good choice, it never looks wrong


----------



## Bobby (Feb 20, 2009)

Very good looking guitar.


----------



## Rommel (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## Pelao (Feb 20, 2009)

ahahaha, nice 
congratz, try to upload some audio using that beast


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 20, 2009)

wow! that is amazing!


----------



## Anton (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks killer!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 20, 2009)

That may be the nicest looking Agile I've seen yet!


----------



## Kronpox (Feb 20, 2009)

Solid as fuck! I'm inclined to agree with everybody and say that is the nicest Agile I've seen. 

need vids. need to see that thing in action.


----------



## AZ7 (Feb 20, 2009)

Gorgeous, Sexy, and just outright awesome! Congrats man - and enjoy!!!


----------



## MikeH (Feb 20, 2009)

I hate you. Go die.....


Not really dude. That guit's sick as fuck though. I'd love to get my hands on that baby. Congrats.


----------



## AgileLefty (Feb 20, 2009)

wow man!!! that is really friggin sweet. welcome to the custom Agile club!!!

p.s. - i know ur a member on the agileguitarforum, could you come post some pics of this beauty over there? i know all those guys would love to see it too


----------



## cyril v (Feb 20, 2009)

a tale of epic win!! very nice. congrats!


----------



## Eric (Feb 20, 2009)

nice axe bro!


----------



## Zahs (Feb 20, 2009)

Amazing, that beast looks like a stealth bomber, very slick, best looking agile i have seen. i guess, the more simple it is the better looking it is??!?!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## halsinden (Feb 20, 2009)

dude, would be great to see a video of you playing that. 

not for the guitar interest, just because i have spare time some mornings before work and you have a nice smile.

H


----------



## Benjo230 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jesus Christ and his seven dwarves, that's sexual...


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2009)

halsinden said:


> not for the guitar interest, just because i have spare time some mornings before work and you have a nice smile.
> 
> H



What? 

Mesh, the Tremol-No is in there. 

Thanks a bunch, everyone.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 20, 2009)

That agile rules.


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks, sir. 

DDDorian gave me the avatar, I have no clue what it is.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 20, 2009)

whoa


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2009)

I gave out as much rep as possible today, so I'll finish on Monday.


----------



## Holy Katana (Feb 20, 2009)

I hate you. That thing is unbelievably sexy.


----------



## AVWIII (Feb 20, 2009)

Now I'm not one for matte black, but I can't say anything bad about someone else who is afflicted with Dark hair/red beard syndrome. Stay strong, brother.
Seriously though, sweet agile!


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 21, 2009)

that is the best looking Agile I have ever seen. EVAAAAAAAAAAR !!
give it a TOM and it'd be my dream/perfect guitar.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 21, 2009)

what a nice guitar. I would love to have one like that. Maybe a different color but the exact same setup and everything.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 21, 2009)

AVWIII said:


> Now I'm not one for matte black, but I can't say anything bad about someone else who is afflicted with Dark hair/red beard syndrome. Stay strong, brother.
> Seriously though, sweet agile!



Haha, I have that syndrome too. It makes growing my metal beard troublesome. Perhaps I could use some of that Just For Men dye.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 21, 2009)

HOLY SHIT

how much?


----------



## Apophis (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## daybean (Feb 21, 2009)

that is sic!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 21, 2009)

oh man, my eyes have gone all green and shit!



> I'm looking forward to hear the sound clips of this beast!



+1!

what do we want? 

CLIPS!

when do we want them?

IN THE REASONABLY NEAR FUTURE!


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 21, 2009)

Fucking sweet man, congrats!


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Feb 21, 2009)

AVWIII said:


> Now I'm not one for matte black, but I can't say anything bad about someone else who is afflicted with Dark hair/red beard syndrome. Stay strong, brother.
> Seriously though, sweet agile!





gunshow86de said:


> Haha, I have that syndrome too. It makes growing my metal beard troublesome. Perhaps I could use some of that Just For Men dye.



RED BEARD BROTHERS UNITE! 

I have that syndrome myself, dark brown hair and a red beard.  

Awesome guitar Rick, looks bad ass with the matte black. Kind of reminds me of old school rat rods; bare-bones, clean and simple. Is it mahogany? How's it sound through your rig? Do you think you're going to change the EMG for anything else?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 21, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> how much?


THIS!!!
Awesome guitar!
Looks like my dream guitar except it needs a more metal-looking logo and another volume knob. The Black is awesome


----------



## Groff (Feb 21, 2009)

Fucking nice!!!

(Is that a Sansa View I see on the bed thar? If so... )


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2009)

Why, yes it is. 

I'd like to buy a Zune at some point to hold all the videos I "borrowed" from youtube.


----------



## st2012 (Feb 21, 2009)

That looks fucking sick  Glad it lived up to your expectations.


----------



## RiffRaff (Feb 21, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful guitar 

Now I am gassing for an Agile Custom


----------



## Shawn (Feb 21, 2009)

I think that looks slick, I like the finish and simplicity of it. Congrats!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn, black Interceptors are already metal as fuck, but this just takes the cake. 

I love the white binding on matte black, really does remind me of old school rat rods.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 21, 2009)

Very very nice, dude. Awesome looking geetar.


----------



## RXTN (Feb 22, 2009)

pure win


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome until the EMG, I'm not a fan of active pickups


----------



## led-ua (Feb 22, 2009)

We demand god damned sound clips/Youtube vidz!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 22, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> THIS!!!
> Awesome guitar!
> Looks like my dream guitar except it needs a more metal-looking logo and another volume knob. The Black is awesome



You want two volume knobs for one pickup?


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 23, 2009)

CONGRAT-U-FUCKIN-LATIONS ya lucky bastard! It's so simple and beautiful. I'm diffidently checking out on getting an Agile Custom done sometime in the future.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 23, 2009)

that is bad as fuck!


----------



## dooredge (Feb 23, 2009)

Great looking axe man!

I saw the question previously asked, but not answered... how much did this run you? I'm guessing $1,000?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 23, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> You want two volume knobs for one pickup?


 No, I mean a different looking knob


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2009)

That is fucking delicious, man! The EMG was the only option on looks alone, haha.


----------



## Coobanez (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats! 
I approve of this sexiness, and I'm not even an EMG man!


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2009)

dooredge said:


> Great looking axe man!
> 
> I saw the question previously asked, but not answered... how much did this run you? I'm guessing $1,000?



$900-1000. I don't think Kurt would actually let me give the price out. 



Marv Attaxx said:


> No, I mean a different looking knob



I switched out the knob from my Ibanez.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats! That thing is sweet!


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks, dude. Appreciate it.

I got those EMG stickers, I'll try and send out some stickers soon.


----------



## dooredge (Feb 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> $900-1000. I don't think Kurt would actually let me give the price out.


 
I'd love to have one just like it sans the Floyd Rose - gimme a tone pros string-thru body and I'd be all over it. Matter of fact that guitar would look even sexier as a string-thru. IMHO.

Rock on dude... again sweet axe!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 23, 2009)

Easily the coolest Agile ive ever seen.


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks, guys. 



dooredge said:


> I'd love to have one just like it sans the Floyd Rose - gimme a tone pros string-thru body and I'd be all over it. Matter of fact that guitar would look even sexier as a string-thru. IMHO.
> 
> Rock on dude... again sweet axe!



Well, place an order!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 23, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 24, 2009)

Your specs fit mine to a T. I LOVE THIS GUITAR


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 24, 2009)

Great fuckin guitar!!
Satin black, blank fretboard, reverse HS, single EMG== WIN x100


----------



## Alex-D33 (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats  + thats METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! vMETAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! METAL  !!!!!!! 


Sorry for the excitment


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2009)

Nothing wrong with excitement.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm sure it's been answered a billion times, but how is the trem on this guitar?


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll find out today. I took it in for a setup and I'll be picking it up later.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 25, 2009)

now that is fucking hot!!


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, Mike.

The trem isn't bad. But I have a Tremol-no in there plus the tech put in something else to help with stability.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> Thanks, Mike.
> 
> The trem isn't bad. But I have a Tremol-no in there plus the tech put in something else to help with stability.



What did he put in to make it more stable? (Especially if it can still be used as a floating trem to dive and pull up)


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2009)

Honestly, I can't remember. 

I don't do dives, I just want the bridge to not move.


----------



## park0496 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's a sweet guitar! I thought about getting a trem on my Agile, but went with the tune-o-matic in the end


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2009)

If I get the PRS clone 7 string, I'll get the tune-o-matic on it.


----------



## Demanufacture (Mar 21, 2009)

i would
of gotten binding on the neck
put a seymour duncan blackout in there
threw a ibanez lo pro edge 7 trem in there
and a ibanez rg7620 knob
and call it a day

but thats my opinion


----------



## Demanufacture (Jul 5, 2009)

how much did it cost?


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2009)

Let's say with case it was $850-$950. I don't think we're supposed to divulge custom prices.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 5, 2009)

It's meaningless anyways since the Agile shop prices fluctuate due to exchange rates and material prices and you ordered this what, over six months ago?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> Let's say with case it was $850-$950. I don't think we're supposed to divulge custom prices.



I don't think that it's such a big deal with a larger company such as Agile as it might be with say, ONI or Sherman, but it's best to be safely vague.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2009)

technomancer said:


> It's meaningless anyways since the Agile shop prices fluctuate due to exchange rates and material prices and you ordered this what, over six months ago?



I think I ordered it last September. But, true, it is probably meaningless.


----------



## Demanufacture (Jul 7, 2009)

you got any youtube vids of you playing this?


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

No. I don't have anything to play through at the moment. I haven't been able to buy the PODX3 Pro yet.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ToniS (Jul 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> No. I don't have anything to play through at the moment. I haven't been able to buy the PODX3 Pro yet.



When you have the POD, pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaase make a vid!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2009)

I will, no doubt.


----------



## Demanufacture (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick said:


> No. I don't have anything to play through at the moment. I haven't been able to buy the PODX3 Pro yet.



use a digital camera!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 9, 2009)

You mean its not not an agile?




It looks killer though!


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jul 9, 2009)

beautiful thing


----------



## yacker (Jul 9, 2009)

How is the fretwork and what are the exact specs? Is that the stock Agile Floyd or did you opt for something else?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2009)

someone has probably said this earlier in the thread but the only way that guitar could be nicer is if it had white binding round the fretboard and a neck pup


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jul 9, 2009)

i'd rock the fuck out of that in matte white.


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2009)

Demanufacture said:


> use a digital camera!



I have a camera and a video camera, I just wouldn't be able to be heard. No amp at the moment.


----------

